# Cim



## مراعي (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل احد لديه خلفية عن cim


----------



## majestic1 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*أخي الكريم 

تفضل هذه الكتب

* Cad/cam/cim, 3rd Edition 
*by:* P. Radhakrishnan (Author), S. Subramanyam (Author), V. Raju (Author) 
en | New Age International 






رابط صفحة التحميل
http://ifile.it/qjcs92r/9788122422368.rar



*Cad/cam/cim*







رابط صفحة التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/257331070/9788122422368.rar


بالتوفييييق​


----------



## مراعي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

majestic1 قال:


> *أخي الكريم
> 
> تفضل هذه الكتب
> 
> ...



*بارك الله فيك ​*


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 يناير 2010)

أفادكم الله


----------



## حسين جودة (6 مايو 2010)

(majestic1) لك جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## ستارمطلك (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*رجاء الرابط لايعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععمل اعد تحميل الرابط
أخي الكريم 

تفضل هذه الكتب

* Cad/cam/cim, 3rd Edition 
*by:* P. Radhakrishnan (Author), S. Subramanyam (Author), V. Raju (Author) 
en | New Age International 









الرابط لايعمل رجا فعل الرابط

رابط صفحة التحميل
download - filecloud.io



*Cad/cam/cim*







رابط صفحة التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/257331070/9788122422368.rar


بالتوفييييق​[/QUOTE]


----------



## ستارمطلك (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممل الرجاء تحميل الرابط مرة اخرى


----------

